# Alexandre Vauthier Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 26



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Ajak Deng, Andreea Diaconu, Barbara Palvin, Bo Don, Iekeliene Stange, Jenny Sinkaberg, Liu Wen, Milena Ilina, Rose Cordero, Yulia Kharlapanova



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## koftus89 (7 Okt. 2012)

wooooooooooooow, tolle show. tausend dank fürs teilen.


----------

